# ABQ Gas Prices Below $3 per gallon



## abqdave

Many stations in Albuquerque are hovering at just over $3.00 per gallon, the lowest is $2.85, and according to this article there are 10 stations below $3.00 per gallon.

Hopefully the lower prices will help us get through the current economic mess. As far as how it impacts pubic transportation use, I have not noticed any fewer riders so far.

http://kob.com/article/stories/S610662.shtml?cat=503


----------



## Green Maned Lion

God forbid. This awful, just awful. I hope oil prices recover.


----------



## PRR 60

$2.93 in New Jersey and dropping like a rock.


----------



## inspiration100

LOL in the lovely state of washington our prices are still $3.40ish/gal.


----------



## Rumpled

I was just a little relieved to see one unde $3.50 this week here in the OC.

( Due to the oil companies enlightened pricing structure, since we make more $$; we must give more $$ to them)


----------



## zoltan

You don't need to worry too much about public transport use declining - the accepted wisdom among planners is that there are very few cross-elasticities between fuel prices and public transport usage.


----------



## JayPea

I'm jealous! Even though gas prices dropped 25 cents in my hometown in the last week alone, it's still $3.25 a gallon. This week, I'm visiting in Illiniois and prices are anywhere from $2.60 to $2.98/gallon there.


----------



## Anthony

~2.95 in boston


----------



## MrFSS

$2.60 in Central KY!


----------



## PetalumaLoco

$3.40 here, north of SF. Probably not the cheapest around, this is near the interstate.


----------



## GG-1

OK rub it in, we are still the highest at 3.83 a gal, was nice during the gathering to fill Christine's car at 3:30 a gallon.


----------



## PRR 60

$2.55 in South Jersey. It's in free-fall.

The bad news: our investments have gone up in smoke. The good news: gas is cheap (or, at least, cheaper).


----------



## GG-1

PRR 60 said:


> $2.55 in South Jersey. It's in free-fall.
> The bad news: our investments have gone up in smoke. The good news: gas is cheap (or, at least, cheaper).


I just thought that was evaporation. :angry: And an hour ago gas just cost me 3.799, priced so we would not see the extra penny


----------



## JayPea

Nine days ago, when I went on vacation to Illinois, gas in my town here in Washington was $3.27/gallon. When I got back on Tuesday, it had dropped to $2.99/gallon. By yesterday afternoon, it was $2.89. This morning, $2.85. And I left town this afternoon about 1:30 PM, while it was still $2.85. By the time I got back into town, at 6PM, it was $2.79. So free-fall it is. On the other hand, one of my investments (fortunately, by far the smaller of the two I currently have) dropped 29.4% over the past year. And so it goes..............


----------



## MrFSS

Pigs may fly - Just filled my tank, centeral Kentucky, for $191.


----------



## the_traveler

$2.22 in PVD and falling!


----------



## Joel N. Weber II

MrFSS said:


> Pigs may fly - Just filled my tank, centeral Kentucky, for $191.


Is that a 60 gallon tank or something?


----------



## MrFSS

Joel N. Weber II said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pigs may fly - Just filled my tank, centeral Kentucky, for $191.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a 60 gallon tank or something?
Click to expand...

Oops - $1.91/Gal


----------



## GG-1

MrFSS said:


> Joel N. Weber II said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pigs may fly - Just filled my tank, centeral Kentucky, for $191.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a 60 gallon tank or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oops - $1.91/Gal
Click to expand...

Sheeze last night I think i saw 3.53/gal been about the same for 2 weeks. Lucky you live Hawaii?

Aloha


----------



## the_traveler

GG-1 said:


> Sheeze last night I think i saw 3.53/gal been about the same for 2 weeks. Lucky you live Hawaii?
> Aloha


You could always drive over the bridge to the next state for cheaper gas! :lol:


----------



## JayPea

JayPea said:


> Nine days ago, when I went on vacation to Illinois, gas in my town here in Washington was $3.27/gallon. When I got back on Tuesday, it had dropped to $2.99/gallon. By yesterday afternoon, it was $2.89. This morning, $2.85. And I left town this afternoon about 1:30 PM, while it was still $2.85. By the time I got back into town, at 6PM, it was $2.79. So free-fall it is. On the other hand, one of my investments (fortunately, by far the smaller of the two I currently have) dropped 29.4% over the past year. And so it goes..............




And 8 days later, it's dropped an additional $0.24 to $2.55/gallon.


----------



## Joel N. Weber II

IIRC, electricity is also relatively expensive in Hawaii, and mostly comes from fossil fuels brought in by boat.


----------



## GG-1

Joel N. Weber II said:


> IIRC, electricity is also relatively expensive in Hawaii, and mostly comes from fossil fuels brought in by boat.


Aloha

You are very correct. They separate it but the two components, generation and fuel, add up to around 17 cents a K Watt hour plus about 15 dollars in fixed customer account fees.

We do have one coal generator on the leeward side of Oahu with one Shipload a month. We will never have Nuclear as the smallest efficient plant is too big for each Island needs and there doesn't appear to be a viable way to build an under sea cable between Islands.

?This reminds me about something on the earlier chat on fuel use. There wasn't any nuclear use shown in transportation. Did the discount the amount nuclear sent to the Power grids or did the amout just be to small?

Eric


----------



## gswager

Since Hawaii is a volcanic island, where are the geothermal power plant?


----------



## Joel N. Weber II

GG-1 said:


> You are very correct. They separate it but the two components, generation and fuel, add up to around 17 cents a K Watt hour plus about 15 dollars in fixed customer account fees.


I'm not sure that's any worse than what I pay in the greater Boston area: it looks like about 19 cents per kilowatt hour for generation plus the various broken out parts of the distribution charge, plus a $6.43 customer charge. (This is the residential, no-electric-heat, no special discounts rate.)



GG-1 said:


> We do have one coal generator on the leeward side of Oahu with one Shipload a month.


There's a power plant the bike path runs through, which from looking at Google Maps and comparing to what I remember (I probably last biked through there about ten and a half years ago) is by the intersection of Kuleana Road and Kamehameha Highway; is that the coal plant? (Somehow, I got the impression that the plant at the location I'm thinking of burned oil.)



GG-1 said:


> We will never have Nuclear as the smallest efficient plant is too big for each Island needs and there doesn't appear to be a viable way to build an under sea cable between Islands.


There are several nuclear power plants in Pearl Harbor, however.



GG-1 said:


> ?This reminds me about something on the earlier chat on fuel use. There wasn't any nuclear use shown in transportation. Did the discount the amount nuclear sent to the Power grids or did the amout just be to small?


If you're thinking of the graphic near the bottom of this thread, it does mention 8.1% nuclear (which sounds about right to me; IIRC about 20-25% of the country's electricity comes from nuclear power); but I don't remember ever noticing nuclear power on that illustration before you brought up this point.


----------



## PRR 60

PRR 60 said:


> $2.55 in South Jersey. It's in free-fall.


Filled up last night for $1.65.9.

It's like an old-fashioned gas war in South Jersey. Prices are changing mutiple times a day. All we need is the Sinclair station battling it out with the Esso station across the street, and it would be 1971 all over again.


----------



## MrFSS

PRR 60 said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> $2.55 in South Jersey. It's in free-fall.
> 
> 
> 
> Filled up last night for $1.65.9.
> 
> It's like an old-fashioned gas war in South Jersey. Prices are changing multiple times a day. All we need is the Sinclair station battling it out with the Esso station across the street, and it would be 1971 all over again.
Click to expand...

With a discount I get from our grocery store I'm paying $1.54. The question, though, is how long is this going to last?


----------



## Rumpled

Well, here in the OC; it's dropped just about a buck and a quarter in a month.

Costco was $1.999 yesterday - below the magic $2 a gallon.

I did see some news report that transit usage has actually declined as fuel costs have lowered.


----------

